# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Ανταλλάσσονται-Ζητούνται-Χαρίζονται αντικείμενα > [ΧΑΡΙΖΕΤΑΙ] Χαρίζονται διάφορα.

## pasxalis

Λοιπον σημερα βρηκα διαφορα πολλα πραγματα παλια οπως περιπου 10+ ταιστρες διαφανες μερικες θηκες νερου θελουν ολα καλο καθαρισμα εγω δεν μπηκα στον κοπο να τα κανω,επισης βρηκα το πρωτο μου κλουβι που ειχα 2 παπαγαλακια αρκετα ανετο εχει και σχαρα αλλα δεν εχει ταψι το εχω με ενα αλλο πλαστικο πατεντα γτ δεν υπαρχει στο εμπορια (εγω δεν βρηκα) εχει ενα ανοιγμα για φωλια  και αμεσα βαψιμο δεν θελει. εγω μενω θεσ/νικη να τα στειλω καπου νομιζω οτι δεν αξιζει ο κοπος οποιος τα θελει καλος αλλιος θα τα πεταξω.

----------


## Ρία

καλησπέρα!! μπράβο για την κινηση σου! εγω θα ενδιαφερόμουν για τις θηκες νερου γιατί παίρνω συνεχως αλλά πέφτουν σπάνε κ τέτοια.... 
θέλεις να μας πεις διαστάσεις για το κλουβί;;;

----------


## xarhs

ααααααα μην τα πεταξεις πασχαλη......... εμενα μου λειπουν ταιστρες.

----------


## pasxalis

στο περιπου ειναι 38 μηκος 35 βαθος και 30+ υψος

----------


## Ρία

ααα είναι μεγάλο..... παίζει φωτογραφία;;

----------


## pasxalis

μωρε το εχω στο παταρι και βαριεμαι λιγο  :Jumping0011:  σκαλες και τετοια :Jumping0011:  ( sorry)

----------


## Ρία

τς τς τς!!! δεν ψάχνεις στο νετ να βρεις κάποιο παρόμοιο;;;;  ελαααααα

----------


## alexispaok

για το κλοβι ενδιαφερομαι εγω...θα σου στιλω πμ

----------


## panoss

Θέλω και εγώ το κλουβί!!!!

----------


## chrissa

Ενδιαφέρομαι κι εγώ για το κλουβί Πασχάλη! Μπορώ να έρθω να το πάρω!

----------


## pasxalis

Υπάρχουν ακόμα οποίος θέλει όσο πιο σύντομα γίνεται.

----------


## Efthimis98

Πασχάλη μπορείς να μας δώσεις καμία φωτογραφία από το κλουβί ;;; 
Είναι σκουριασμένο;

----------


## pasxalis

Απ  όσο θυμάμαι πρέπει να έχει λίγο σκουριά στον κρίκο που πιάνουμε το κλουβί και νομίζω ότι δεν θέλει άμεσα
βάψιμο το κλουβί είναι έτοιμο να μπει φωλιά για παπαγαλακια με άνοιγμα στο πλάι φωτό δεν εχω υπολογιστή αυτό τον
καιρό για να βάλω. αν διαβάζεται καλά τι λέω στην αρχή δεν είναι κάεσυτι σπουδαίο αλλά είναι κρίμα να το πετάξω
για κάποιον που θέλει προσωρινά να βάλει πουλί έστω

----------


## Efthimis98

Μπορεί να με ενδιαφέρει ....
Θα ρωτήσω και τους γονείς μου και θα σου απαντήσω ...!!!  :Happy: 

Τον πάτο αλήθεια πώς τον έχει φτιάξει;;;

----------


## pasxalis

Από μια πλαστική βαλίτσα από ηλεκτρικό εργαλείο το έφτιαξα και μπροστα στην ταιστρα είναι μεγαλύτερο και
πέφτουν εκεί τα φλούδια τυχαία μου βγήκε έτσι.

----------


## Efthimis98

Μπορείς να βρεις κάποιο όμοιο σε φωτογραφία στο internet για να δω αν θα με βολεύει κιόλας...  :winky:

----------

